# steps for Irish moving to Australia ?



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I am back home in Ireland and considering moving to Australia next year around September time. I just dont know where to start looking for information. Obviously I need to start saving  I have friends moving to Melbourne this September and it was them who said that I should come out to them. So what I am wondering is, when would be a good time to apply for the migration visa (I am just over 30 so cant get the 1 yr working holiday visa ) ? When do I start applying for jobs and how does that work in regard to interviews ? is it true that I have to have a job before I would be approved for the visa ? Sorry for all the questions but I just have no idea.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The best place to start looking for information is the DIAC website. It will provide you with detailed information about the various types of visas available and the requirements that you need to satisfy for each visa. The Visa Wizard is also a good place to start - it will effectively give you a clearer idea of the various visas that you may be eligible for.

Alternatively, a lot of migration agents offer a free visa assessment - this might also be an avenue to explore, even if you later decide to lodge an application without the help of a migration agent. The initial assessment is free after all, so you have nothing to lose.

Some visas, typically the employer sponsored visas, do require you to have a job, whilst the independent, family and state sponsored visas do not impose any requirement to have a job. However, there are other basic requirements that you would need to satisfy.


Due to the large number of migrants who move to Australia and already have a visa in hand with working rights, I found (at least for my profession) that employers are quire reluctant to offer sponsorship unless you operate in a niche market and/or have a specific skills set and vast amount of experience. I found it near impossible to get an interview (got only one!) unless you are in Oz (I was offered a few more interviews once employers found out I was in Oz but once they knew I did not have working rights, they were not that interested!). That said, there are people who have managed to secure sponsorship from abroad and simply transferred to Oz with their current employer.


----------



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you Maz for the reply. I will use the links you provided to see what I can learn  As far as the work thing it still baffles me. Did you not have working rights with your visa when you were in Oz? as you said they were not that interested. I know I have alot more reading up to do and see how I can do it. I will definitely go on the DIAC and the Visa Wizard though. 
Many Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Many people go to Aus on tourist visa thinking they will find a sponsor when there. Some (very few but highly skilled such as nurses) do manage it but most dont because employers want someone who can start asap. Not someone they have to wait months for them to get a visa.


----------



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah right ok !! Well I think if I do this I will definitely do it the right way, as in at least applying for the right visa. By the looks of it I would have to apply for the migration skilled one even though I am not highly skilled as in a Doctor or Nurse. i do have a diploma but will see how the process goes anyway. Still reading lots and lots of info.  Thanks for replying Shel


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

hey ! im from Cork and im moving to Queensland in Aug !
I had great help from Skill Shortage Solutions
you can google them
best of luck !
stephanie


----------



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you Stephanie I will surely look into it. Good Luck with your big move, not long now


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

They want everyone, trades esp over in queensland after the floods! If you can find a job willing to sponsor from the UK they could sponsor you for a temp visa 457.

Look on here to see if your type of work can be found where you were thinking of heading.

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

goldenshine said:


> Thank you Stephanie I will surely look into it. Good Luck with your big move, not long now


yeah not long, but seems like forever !
my hubby has been out there 2 weeks now and 
all i want to do is follow him out with our 2 kiddies !!
time is dragging here lol !
i had to book a trip to liverpool for a week ! we leave on sat haha
but aug wont come quick enough !
best of luck on your journey 
its very exciting !!!


----------



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

I am trained in Childcare. Early Childhood Care and Education so I am hoping to use that and continue working with children. Fingers crossed I can find someway of making it work  Thanks again for your help !!


----------



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

irish family move to oz said:


> yeah not long, but seems like forever !
> my hubby has been out there 2 weeks now and
> all i want to do is follow him out with our 2 kiddies !!
> time is dragging here lol !
> ...


I am sure it feels like that. Though it will be wonderful when you do get there. Wishing you all the very best


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

no problem at all.
jason greene is fantastic at what he does. i wish you all the best
Phone: +353 21 484 0817
Email:[email protected] 

Office & Postal Address IRELAND: 
SKILL SHORTAGE SOLUTIONS
Rocksavage Business Centre 
Office 2, 21-22 Anglesea Street 
Cork
IRELAND


Postal Address AUSTRALIA: 
SKILL SHORTAGE SOLUTIONS
PO Box 108
Inglewood
WA 6932
AUSTRALIA

Opening Hours:
10am - 6pm Monday - Friday - (GMT) 
11pm - 2am Sunday - Thursday - (GMT)


----------



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh wow thats great  Such a help. It was definitely worth signing up to this website this morning. plenty to look into now and I will have a better idea by the end of the day what is involved. Though having friends who are going to Melbourne this year will certainly give me the encouragement to get out there next year. Just hope it will materialise ..... Fingers crossed.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

fingers crossed for u !!!
who knows we could be sipping drinks at a barbi some evening together hahaha x


----------



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol  
I am just getting excited at the thought of doing it !! I love being back home in Ireland after being away but there are nooooooooooooo jobs  Time to prepare to leave again I reckon. Good Luck with it all !!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

_shel said:


> Many people go to Aus on tourist visa thinking they will find a sponsor when there. Some (very few but highly skilled such as nurses) do manage it but most dont because employers want someone who can start asap. Not someone they have to wait months for them to get a visa.


You hit the nail on the head because that's exactly what I did. Since I was on holiday there, I tried to kill two birds with one stone...failed! 

On the plus side, based on the comments that I got, I do feel that once I have the right visa in hand (fingers crossed!), I will find a job within a couple of weeks (touch wood!).


----------



## goldenshine (Jun 18, 2011)

Well Maz fingers crossed for you that it gets sorted as easily and qucikly as possible !


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

goldenshine said:


> Well Maz fingers crossed for you that it gets sorted as easily and qucikly as possible !


Thank you.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

how are your plans going?? said id pop in to let you know
only now im moving ! i had a lot of waiting re- our visas but
all sorted now  
leaving Ireland dec 3rd 

best of luck
steph


----------

